# 10 lb Bacon smoking time vs temp - Advice not tender..



## jceroli42 (Dec 18, 2017)

I've done cured bacon about 4x so far.  And I think that I'm doing something wrong at the smoking point.  I have a 10lb slab cut in half, no skin (Costco).  So after my cure, I put it on my BGE at about 200-225 degrees with some smoke.  I've been bringing it to about 145-150* then pull it off.  Its been taking about 3+ hrs to get there, when the majority of the recipes (Ruhlmans) say it should be about 90mins.

I always cook to temp, BUT the reason I'm bringing this up is, I'm finding that my bacon is almost overdone, per se.  Meaning that after my smoking, it seems like I almost dryed it out then when I cook it, it's not very tender.  Does that make sense...  I usually slice it thick.

Anyways, hoping for some advice on how I can tweak it.  About to pull my current one from the cure later this afternoon. 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Rings Я Us (Dec 18, 2017)

jceroli42 said:


> I've done cured bacon about 4x so far.  And I think that I'm doing something wrong at the smoking point.  I have a 10lb slab cut in half, no skin (Costco).  So after my cure, I put it on my BGE at about 200-225 degrees with some smoke.  I've been bringing it to about 145-150* then pull it off.  Its been taking about 3+ hrs to get there, when the majority of the recipes (Ruhlmans) say it should be about 90mins.
> 
> I always cook to temp, BUT the reason I'm bringing this up is, I'm finding that my bacon is almost overdone, per se.  Meaning that after my smoking, it seems like I almost dryed it out then when I cook it, it's not very tender.  Does that make sense...  I usually slice it thick.
> 
> ...



Glad you asked that.. I'm going to try a couple slabs myself.  Are you doing a wet brine recipe?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2017)

jceroli42 said:


> I've done cured bacon about 4x so far.  And I think that I'm doing something wrong at the smoking point.  I have a 10lb slab cut in half, no skin (Costco).  So after my cure, I put it on my BGE at about 200-225 degrees with some smoke.  I've been bringing it to about 145-150* then pull it off.  Its been taking about 3+ hrs to get there, when the majority of the recipes (Ruhlmans) say it should be about 90mins.
> 
> I always cook to temp, BUT the reason I'm bringing this up is, I'm finding that my bacon is almost overdone, per se.  Meaning that after my smoking, it seems like I almost dryed it out then when I cook it, it's not very tender.  Does that make sense...  I usually slice it thick.
> 
> ...




You can Cook it to 145°-150° if you want, but Do it slowly beginning with lower temps to give it time to accept more Smoke.
Many guys cold Smoke their Bacon (Below 100° the whole time), but I have found that when I use Smoker Temps of between 100° and 130° I can get the same Color & Great Flavor in about 10 hours. 
Then you would Fry it or Cook it before eating.

Here you can see my Smoking Time & Temp Schedule:
*Bacon (Extra Smoky)*


Bear


----------



## daveomak (Dec 18, 2017)

I cold smoke my bacon, below 70 F., for 3-4 hours...  then partially freeze, slice, vac pack and freeze...
When cooking, I cook it on a wire rack on a sheet pan, in the oven, at 350-375 ish until it's done..

... here it is coated with home made maple syrup....


----------



## jceroli42 (Dec 18, 2017)

Rings Я Us
 I split it 5lb wet 5lb dry bring.

So I have the Big Green Egg XL, winter time up here and I don't know if I can cold smoke on it.  That said, 

 Bearcarver
 should I just go as low as I can (175-200*) until internal temp reaches 140*??


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 18, 2017)

jceroli42 said:


> Rings Я Us
> I split it 5lb wet 5lb dry bring.
> 
> So I have the Big Green Egg XL, winter time up here and I don't know if I can cold smoke on it.  That said,
> ...




If you want to make it so you can eat it without worrying about cooking it to 145° again, just do it as low as you can smoke until the IT gets to 145° (Safe Temp).

Then you could eat it cold or heat it up, but you can heat it without worrying if it gets to 145° again.
That's what I do with CB & BBB.

Bear


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 18, 2017)

I am like Dave, I cold smoke my bacon using a Amazen pellet smoker.
But I smoke mine for 10-12 hours.
Either the tube or tray will work.
http://www.amazenproducts.com/
Al


----------



## tallbm (Dec 18, 2017)

bearcarver said:


> If you want to make it so you can eat it without worrying about cooking it to 145° again, just do it as low as you can smoke until the IT gets to 145° (Safe Temp).
> 
> Then you could eat it cold or heat it up, but you can heat it without worrying if it gets to 145° again.
> That's what I do with CB & BBB.
> ...



What Bear says!!!

I think the issue is the high temp when smoking.  The fat will melt/render out.  I smoke my bacon at 165-180F smoker temp until lit hits 145F IT.  I eat more of this bacon unfried than I do fried in a skillet hahaha.

It is totally a Bacon Cold Cut!!!!

Another bonus is you can taste the difference in the smoke flavor when not fried or fried soft where fried crispy the subtle smoke flavor differences are lost to me.  No biggy, I like soft bacon and I really like the bacon cold cut!


----------



## jceroli42 (Dec 19, 2017)

Thanks all... I was at about 190* on my BGE for about 7 hours.  Gonna cook one now..

Another question just to tap off many comments - COLD SMOKING - Specifically for bacon - What is the benefit of cold smoking vs. normal?

Also, Since my BGE has trouble getting low, i've seen a product: A-MAZE-N-PRODUCTS that enables you to cold smoke.  Has anyone used this on their Big Green Egg or similar?  If so, any feedback?


----------



## daveomak (Dec 19, 2017)

Cold smoking is what was done to bacon  YEARS ago...   the smoke penetrates the meat fully.. .   Old time flavor.....


 


...


..


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 19, 2017)

A question for the OP.  Since the BGE (and WSM for those who have them) aren't really good cold smokers, have you ever tried Buckboard Bacon?  Costco boneless pork butt, cured, then hot smoked at 165-200F until IT is 140F.  Slice thin and enjoy.  The meat to ratio of belly is 1-1.  The meat to fat ratio of butt is 3-1.  Just food for thought.


----------



## mneeley490 (Dec 19, 2017)

I've made bacon many times, and tried all different ways. I find that I get the best results using Bears time & temp guide. In fact, I just used it last Sunday on 20 lbs. 120°-130° for about 12 hours, with a full load of corn cob and cherry in the AMNPS, still had an inch to go at the end.


----------



## Braz (Dec 19, 2017)

jceroli42 said:


> Also, Since my BGE has trouble getting low, i've seen a product: A-MAZE-N-PRODUCTS that enables you to cold smoke.  Has anyone used this on their Big Green Egg or similar?  If so, any feedback?



Many of us are great fans of the Amazen pellet smoker. I can't think of any reason it would not work in a green egg.


----------

